# TTS ECU flash experience?



## ereiter1966 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just had my 5 K service, everything working well, so looking forward to ECU flash in the near future. This likely will be the only mod for this car for me - the rest is perfect out of the box!). 
I have seen word of Revo software, but know little of the company. I have seen GIAC company website shows ECU flash for TTS, and have found a dealer local to me (not a small consideration). I am not far from an APR dealer, but still see nothing on their site about TTS product. Email to APR got response "coming in the fall". MTM also has no dealer near me, and I thought their flash was significantly more than GIAC. I have been unable to find any info about an Abt/AMS flash, as I was very happy with my Abt/AMS ECU upgrade for my S4.
Any real world reviews of any of these products? Any insider word of when/if APR will have something out for the TTS soon, or should I be comfortable going with GIAC, who does have the dealer closest to my home?
Thanks in advance!
(Yes, this is indeed my first post - used to use Audiworld boards until format develpoed this giant sucking sound...)


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: TTS ECU flash experience? (ereiter1966)*

They do wonderful stuff and are local to you. stick with them!!! I know there'll be a DSG flash that'll keep the car from neutering the peak pwer the software will develope.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: TTS ECU flash experience? (ereiter1966)*

Our TTS Software is essentially finished we are just going though a couple more tests before it's released. 
We have the following octane specific Calibrations:
91 octane (R+M)/2
93 octane (R+M)/2
100 octane (R+M)/2
95 octane (RON)
98 octane (RON)
104 octane (RON)
We have the following Alternative Calibrations:
Stock Calibration
Valet Mode
Our software package also offers:
Program switching though your cruise control stalk
Security Lockout
Fault Code Erase 
Anti-Theft
For the US market we have the following Calibration Versions (you cans switch between all versions for free):
Stage I - no hardware upgrade required
Stage II - More Aggressive Exhaust Calibration (Upgraded Exhaust Required)
Stage II+ - More Aggressive Exhaust and Fueling Calibration (Upgraded Exhaust and Upgraded Fuel Pump Required)
We also have Stage III calibrations for Europe and US nearing release. Our stage III kit will be released soon as well as our new Exhaust components. 
If all goes to plan I should have more info by the end of the week and possibly have it on the servers next week.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: TTS ECU flash experience? ([email protected])*

Arin what is the difference between the APR US and APR Australian remapping?
I have APR Stg II+ on my TTS and have had the remap for this for six months.


----------



## ereiter1966 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: TTS ECU flash experience? ([email protected])*

Thanks for the update - just want to make a decision so I can tell the wife what I want Santa to bring me this year...
I look forward to the details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: TTS ECU flash experience? (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_Arin what is the difference between the APR US and APR Australian remapping?
I have APR Stg II+ on my TTS and have had the remap for this for six months.

The code between the two vehicles is portable meaning it will work between the two countries, however we like to release versions specific to the US or Australia due to many things such as fuel quality. We've recently had a chance to get another TTS here in house in the US so we wrapped up the US code and were able to test a few changes we made overseas in house and are very pleased with the results. 
When we release the new US code, some of the changes will be applied to the production rest of world code. You'll want these new files. Check with your local APR dealer for file availability or check our TTS announcement thread for more details when the time comes.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Be curious to see the results first hand


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: TTS ECU flash experience? (ereiter1966)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ereiter1966* »_Just had my 5 K service, everything working well, so looking forward to ECU flash in the near future. This likely will be the only mod for this car for me - the rest is perfect out of the box!). 
I have seen word of Revo software, but know little of the company. I have seen GIAC company website shows ECU flash for TTS, and have found a dealer local to me (not a small consideration). I am not far from an APR dealer, but still see nothing on their site about TTS product. Email to APR got response "coming in the fall". MTM also has no dealer near me, and I thought their flash was significantly more than GIAC. I have been unable to find any info about an Abt/AMS flash, as I was very happy with my Abt/AMS ECU upgrade for my S4.
Any real world reviews of any of these products? Any insider word of when/if APR will have something out for the TTS soon, or should I be comfortable going with GIAC, who does have the dealer closest to my home?
Thanks in advance!
(Yes, this is indeed my first post - used to use Audiworld boards until format develpoed this giant sucking sound...)

I have the MTM flash, like you I don't have many dealers right near me. APR and GIAC are all over 1.5hrs away from me. I went the MTM route for 3 reasons, 1. they had the chip out. 2. They actually send you what you need to chip, so you don't have to leave your house/office etc. 3. They are a reputable tuner, I have had GIAC and APR before, both were great on the cars I had them on, it is just such an inconvenience for me now to use their dealer network.
All of them will provide similar numbers, I have been chipped now for over 13k miles. And I love every time I drive my car.


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: TTS ECU flash experience? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our TTS Software is essentially finished we are just going though a couple more tests before it's released. 
We have the following octane specific Calibrations:
91 octane (R+M)/2
93 octane (R+M)/2
100 octane (R+M)/2
95 octane (RON)
98 octane (RON)
104 octane (RON)
We have the following Alternative Calibrations:
Stock Calibration
Valet Mode
Our software package also offers:
Program switching though your cruise control stalk
Security Lockout
Fault Code Erase 
Anti-Theft
For the US market we have the following Calibration Versions (you cans switch between all versions for free):
Stage I - no hardware upgrade required
Stage II - More Aggressive Exhaust Calibration (Upgraded Exhaust Required)
Stage II+ - More Aggressive Exhaust and Fueling Calibration (Upgraded Exhaust and Upgraded Fuel Pump Required)
We also have Stage III calibrations for Europe and US nearing release. Our stage III kit will be released soon as well as our new Exhaust components. 
If all goes to plan I should have more info by the end of the week and possibly have it on the servers next week.









Arin, How is the DSG holding up with the stage III?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We have several DSG cars here in house. One is over 70k and has not had any problems yet.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Ive read that the TTS has a bit of turbo lag while already moving (40- 80 mph), is this true and will a chip fix this? Ive read that the start has no lag with the LC but WOT while at 40ish has some lag. True or not true? Thanks. Might be trading up soon.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_Ive read that the TTS has a bit of turbo lag while already moving (40- 80 mph), is this true and will a chip fix this? Ive read that the start has no lag with the LC but WOT while at 40ish has some lag. True or not true? Thanks. Might be trading up soon.

My opinion is that the TTS has significant turbo lag from idle to about 3000rpm. Above that, there is no turbo lag. Obviously from 40-80mph it depends on what gear you're in. I think you can get from 40-80 in 2nd to 3rd gear (maybe you need 4th). When you keep this car between 3500-6500rpm, there's no complaints. 
Launch control allows you to get to the "sweet spot" for torque, and eliminates the "soft spot" in the rpm range. It's a blast, but very tough to use in real world driving. I'm sure there could have been a better way to activate it, but the way it is I find it pretty disappointing.
Lastly, the key to driving this car is to constantly keep track in your mind what gear you're in, and use the paddles aggressively.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrDomm)*

Sounds good, thanks for the reply. Our cars get to 3K rpm quickly so I dont think that will be a prob for me. I drive my TT in S mode all the time and only go into D mode on the interstate. I want to trade in for the TTS but our dealerrship will never get one in to test drive so if I buy one it will be an order with no time in a TTS before the order. I just wanted to see if chipping a TTS will help with the turbo lag.


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: TTS ECU flash experience? ([email protected])*

Arin, what is the cost of this service for the 2009 TTS?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Our stage I, II or II+ ECU upgrade is $599 for a single program. You may move between Stage I, II or II+ software for free.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our stage I, II or II+ ECU upgrade is $599 for a single program. You may move between Stage I, II or II+ software for free. 

Arin, since the stage I program is to be available this week, I imagine you must have dyno plots ready. Can you please share them with us?


----------



## Ian_VR6 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrDomm)*

Any Dyno charts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

When everything is ready, I'll post it up.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

this should be good!


----------



## ereiter1966 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Is it ready yet, huh, huh (demonstrating the patience of my 6-year old...)?!?


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ereiter1966)*

Shouldn't be long now, mine's being reflashed tomorrow.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (N-TT-09-S)*

Senator keep us updated i want to compare our numbers since we have basically the same exact mods-


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (alva8193)*

Alva, see you have your DP now. Pleased with the results?


_Modified by N-TT-09-S at 2:59 PM 9/24/2009_


----------

